# New Slug gun suggestions



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I am looking to get a new slug gun this year. I have used a 695 mossberg the last few years and was very happy with the groups it shot. I got rid of it because someone wanted and the money was right. I am thinking of going to a 20 gauge this year. Any negs to this besides loss of knockdown power? Any suggestions as far as models. I am leaning toward a new ithica or H&R ultra slug. It will have a scope and be fully rifled. TIA

Scott


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

In my opinion, you simply can't beat the Remington 870 Express combos. You get the slug barrel, and a smooth barrel with the ventilated rib for other game such as rabbits, ducks, whatever.

If you don't want the combo, you can get the 870 with your choice of smoothbore slug, or rifled slug barrel. I've been using a 870 Express with the smoothbore slug barrel for ten years. You won't find a more dependable gun.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I will also sugest the 870 express. A great guns for a good price. Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I am not a remington fan. Had an 870 express I bought at Dicks 6-8 years ago. I sighted it with only one shell at time loading right into the reciever, not from tube. Long story short opening morn, my first shot knock a doe over I went to put another one in her and it jammed. After the deer went over the hill I heard a shot and someone else finished her off. I then noticed that the part that pushes the shell upward was stuck into the wood pump grip. In the process of loading another shell it split the for grip pretty good. I took the week old gun to dicks, where it came from, and they told me that there was nothing they could do. Finally after getting a little loud in front of custumers waiting for help the manager handed me a new one still in the box. I checked it at the counter and guess what. The same problem. Either the wood was too long or some type of design/parts problem. After that day I swore to myself "Self no more remingtons, Self no more dicks, Self never again not checking cycling of gun and Self absolutly no more PUBLIC GUN HUNTING"

Any other suggestions

Scott


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Question about the slug barrels. What is the difference between a smooth bore slug barrel and fully rifled? I know the fully rifled should only shoot sabot slugs. The smooth bore with an IC choke should shoot rifled. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Smoothbore slug barrels shoot rifled slugs. Rifled slug barrels shoot sabots. You can shoot rifled slugs out of a regular shotgun barrel (modified or IC). 

I've also seen rifled choke tubes.

From what I understand, if your shots average 90 yards or closer, a smoothbore slug barrel is the preference. If your shots average further than 90 yards, a rifled slug barrel will suit you better.

My smoothbore slug barrel is deadly out to 100 yards with a 1 oz. slug.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Have Used The 870 For The Last 25 Years And I Havent Had Them To The Gun Smith Yet! The Older Style Guns Used The Wood Stock Making The 12 Ga. Alittle Heavy. They Did How Ever Make A Featherwieght 20 Ga. That You Can Carrie All Day. Great Bird Gun With The Full Choke!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They Do Make Over And Under Sight Scopes To Able You To Use Your Barrel Sights. Makes For A Nice Combo!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I tell ya, a great slug onyl gun in the $240 range is a Marlin Slugster (bolt action). It takes a 2 rd magazine. The gun weighs around 8-9 pounds if I recall, so its heavy, but throw a sling on it! I have one & out to 125 yards you cant beat it. I think the farest I've shot a deer w/ it is 50-60 yards. I use 2 3/4 Lightfield slugs.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

I have a 20 gauge 870 with a hastings rifled barrel that I really like to carry when I walking around, it's light and shoots great with the premium slugs.

I also have a 12 gauge H&R ultra slugster with the heavy barrel, It shots FANTASTIC but is extremely heavy.

I also have a savage bolt action, 3 shot, slug gun, shoots very well, and is not too heavy.

I don't use any of these much anymore, I hunt with my muzzleloaders 90% of the time.

I came very, very, close to buying a 20 gauge H&R a couple of months ago, BUT I bought a Savage muzzlelaoder instead.

Kim


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...you should of kept the one you sold...


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

I also have a Marlin 3 shot bolt action. Is chambered for 3", but the only 3" that will work that I have found is Federal. Called the factory and they said manufactuers are making the 3" too long. I know Winchester does. Maybe they intend it that way. Also the clip is giving me problems on feeding the 2nd shell out of it(last one). Told me to send the clip back and they would send a new one free. I do like the gun. Is heavy, but I use a sling.Is an accurate gun, and the misses I have are operator error or addrenalin


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've had a 12 ga Remington 870 for years with absolutely no complaints. I bought a rifled slug barrel seperately made by Mossberg for Remington. This barrel is 4'' longer (maybe 6''; can't remember) than the standard Remington barrel. I haven't hunted deer with it for probably 8 years, but it performed very well out to 100 yards. I shot 3'' shells a few times with no incidents of jamming, etc.... 

I'd ASSume you got into a defected shipment of guns  

Kim - Good decision on the purchase  

I still shoot everything, but hunt only with blackpowder; I can't get enough!

My suggestion would be to forget about a shotgun and get yourself a nice smokepole instead


----------



## 1shotkill (Jul 16, 2005)

I have used a Remington 870 Wingmaster and Express. I have never had a problem with them. I know you dont like remingtons but if you get one do not get an 1100 the jam all the time. 11-87s are great. If you want a gun with more power try a remington SP-10. They will jam up once in a while but not often. A shell will be trying to eject while another one is loading. Have fun with the gun you choose.


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

ithaca 37 with a deerslayer barrel. they are light weight and very accurate. i have a 1954 model 37 16 gauge with a deerslayer barrel and just had a truglo red dot put on it for gun season. cant wait to use it


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Just bought a new Ithaca 37 deerslayer/turkeyslayer storm model ( for those of you who don't know, Ithaca went bankrupt this past june- could be the last time to purchase a new ithaca , anywhere) bought at Millers gun shop in sugarcreek , Ohio - he had an ad from a distributer in Minnesota that had these for 349.00 ( his cost) - gun came with a synthetic stock in realtree advantage hardwoods camo, a 24" fully rifled slug barrell with tru glow front and rear sights, a 24" ported turkey barrell , with the extended extra full turkey choke tube, also with the tru glo front and rear sights, reciever and barrels are parkerized , and is drilled and tapped for a weaver 62 scope mount base- it also came in a padded hard shell case!!! Total cost , with his $25.00 transfer fee, shipping , and tax was about $420.00 - sure tears up a 12 slowfire pistol target at 40 yards with a turkey load !!!!- he said that the distributor had about 30 of these combos left the other day - his # is ( voice mail, he is amish) 1-888-913-2098, leave a message he will call you back- I can't wait to get the scope mounted and bore sighted next week !!!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a single shot H&R and i LOVE it heavy bull barrel shoots copper sabots at 2" groups from 100yds


----------

